# Bike GPS with AA batteries?



## Frugaltravelguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there a bike GPS unit that utilizes AA battery cells instead of the rechargeable LIION? I looked at the Legend 800 / 810 and 500 / 510 units but they use the LI ION and are PRICEY for what they are. Why I need AA? For being on vacation and not having access all the time to a charger / outlet.
So my other and probably better / cheaper option is mounting a etrex onto my stem. Any suggestions which etrex? Would like basic maps for South America are they included?
Also how long / how many tracks will the Etrex save? Unlimited? Can I after the vacation just connect the USB cable and retrieve all the GPX files from my tracks without special Garmin SW?
Currently use a Sports tracker on my Nokia phone and it works great but the battery dies after 5 hours of use 
Thanks.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know of any bike specific GPS that fits AA batteries because the packaging is all small and sleek. You'll probably need to look at handheld GPS for hiking and outdoor activities.

I have a Garmin Oregon 450 and it would do everything you need. Does not come with many if any maps, but you can download most everything from various websites for free. I have added a micro SD card to mine to expand the memory. Don't know exactly how the capacity correlates to number of maps or tracks, sorry. There is no special software, you use their (or other's) website to view the tracks and data.


----------



## ttusomeone (Jan 23, 2012)

I can usually get several couple hour rides out of my Garmin Edge 500 before it needs recharging. They also make external battery packs you can use to charge USB devices like phones, and that would work with the GPS also. You could also check to see if they make external battery packs that take removable batteries that can be used to charge up a USB device with an external battery.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you can get a USB charger dongle that will charge a bike GPS with AA's. You can also get solar chargers, hand crank chargers, and there's talk of a fuel cell charger on the way, too. So there are options if you really want a bike specific GPS.

otherwise, you have to get a handheld. I dunno about the etrex series, but my Oregon 450 will auto archive the active tracklog when it fills up in 2,000 point segments. it makes for somewhat of a hassle putting them together later on, but there's no limit on how much of that it can do. 

there are limits on "saving" tracks (which you have to do manually). also, from what I recall of that, it also simplifies the track and removes points from the log (so if you use 1 sec recording, it will reduce the log from 10,000 points to 10% or less of that size). handhelds handle that sort of thing differently than fitness models, so it's something to think about.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

*Go for the Etrex30*

Etrex30. More discussion here.

I have one, as well as the 500 and a couple of the Forerunner models. It works great as a cycling computer, lasts a very long time on AAs, has a very stable and easy to use mount, you can upload maps, and it will connect to Garmin's HRM. It is a little bulky compared to dedicated bike models, but not overly so.

-D


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Frugaltravelguy said:


> Is there a bike GPS unit that utilizes AA battery cells instead of the rechargeable LIION? I looked at the Legend 800 / 810 and 500 / 510 units but they use the LI ION and are PRICEY for what they are. Why I need AA? For being on vacation and not having access all the time to a charger / outlet.
> So my other and probably better / cheaper option is mounting a etrex onto my stem. Any suggestions which etrex? Would like basic maps for South America are they included?
> Also how long / how many tracks will the Etrex save? Unlimited? Can I after the vacation just connect the USB cable and retrieve all the GPX files from my tracks without special Garmin SW?
> Currently use a Sports tracker on my Nokia phone and it works great but the battery dies after 5 hours of use
> Thanks.


Etrex do not come with maps. Look around on the internet for free maps, I have no idea what there is for south america.

I would stick with the etrex 20, which is what I bought, because you can load color maps on it, which you can't do on the 10, and it is cheaper than the 30. The 30 gets you a compass and thermometer, and some wireless capability, if I remember right.

I don't know the exact specs on the memory, but it seems to not be a problem for people, and you can put a micro sd card in if you need more.

I can access my GPX files without software, but the basecamp software is free from garmin, so not a big deal. I got the topofusion demo software, and that is cool because you can look at your route on free maps.


----------



## meatman (Jan 9, 2013)

*Strave glitch*

Why does my Strava consistantly show a 7 foot grade difference between 2 parts of a start of the art, regulation, collage track ??


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

meatman said:


> Why does my Strava consistantly show a 7 foot grade difference between 2 parts of a start of the art, regulation, collage track ??


That distance is within the margin of error of the device recording your route. They are consumer models after all, not military grade.


----------



## ako (Oct 23, 2012)

Garmin 60cs in a RAM mount? I use mine for MTB, dirt bike, 4x4, whatever.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea, at least id have something to do with the 1000 AAs in my ladies bedroom side table draw.....


----------

